# No more shaking!



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Just wanted to share...I have had DP/DR for the last 7 months. It was really bad for the first 2-3 and then the last few I have been in recovery mode. Progress is slow but its there. Little by little normal is coming back to me.

Since I have got DP/DR my whole body would shake 24/7. If I tried to hold my hand out still I couldn't because I was so shook up from the experience that I had. Today I noticed that my shaking is 100% gone! I hope that is a good step toward recovery for me! YAY!


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Rogue Bullies said:


> Just wanted to share...I have had DP/DR for the last 7 months. It was really bad for the first 2-3 and then the last few I have been in recovery mode. Progress is slow but its there. Little by little normal is coming back to me.
> 
> Since I have got DP/DR my whole body would shake 24/7. If I tried to hold my hand out still I couldn't because I was so shook up from the experience that I had. Today I noticed that my shaking is 100% gone! I hope that is a good step toward recovery for me! YAY!


This is great news! Is there anything you did/took that you think might have made it better? Or did it just happen?


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> This is great news! Is there anything you did/took that you think might have made it better? Or did it just happen?


Taking Tommy's supplement plan for a few months, getting out a lot and having a strong care free mind set. Its still extremely hard, but I think I got this


----------



## el_kapitano (Aug 21, 2010)

Rogue Bullies said:


> Just wanted to share...I have had DP/DR for the last 7 months. It was really bad for the first 2-3 and then the last few I have been in recovery mode. Progress is slow but its there. Little by little normal is coming back to me.
> 
> Since I have got DP/DR my whole body would shake 24/7. If I tried to hold my hand out still I couldn't because I was so shook up from the experience that I had. Today I noticed that my shaking is 100% gone! I hope that is a good step toward recovery for me! YAY!


Every symptom that goes away is a big step toward recovery! Good luck!


----------

